# Tips and Tricks for Minimising Muscle Ache



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

We all know the feeling.

You've had a GREAT lesson/show/long trail ride, and your body isn't used to it. By the next morning, you can barely move, because your muscles ache like nothing on earth.

Well... I think I've overdone it *just* a little...

I've been out of action for the past six months with a knee injury, and I'm not the sort to just ease myself back into it with a quiet daily plod.

Oh no.

Now that my knee is strong enough to handle it, I'm diving back in at the deep end.

I have THREE horses in work. One is coming to the end of an intensive week of jumping education (she'll have most of next week off), one is a breaker, and one is very green and bucks in canter transitions.

To say I'm sore is a major understatement.

I know I should stretch and cool out as much and as carefully as I stretch and cool out my horses, but I don't, which means I feel it more than I otherwise would.

So... any tips and tricks for getting rid of it, or at least minimising it?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Just had similar thread here:

http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/lysine-building-muscle-humans-487754/

That's my essay for the night. ;-)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a read through and that all looks like very solid advice for preventative measures. I've just started eating a lot better than I was, so I most likely have a few deficiencies, but supplements are expensive and I'm on a budget.

I was looking more for tips and tricks for after the fact. The way I see it this soreness is good and I like feeling it, I just don't like that it's getting in the way of me being able to work efficiently. I want to reduce it...

I might look into getting some Deep Heat, and I just had a nice long hot bath (maybe next time I should dissolve some epsom salts in it?). Other than that, is there much else I can do?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

a long hot bath does wonders. really.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry, LWT, with muscle damage, prevention is better than cure... Vitamin E is not at all expensive either; around $5 for 60 x 500iu (way cheaper than Deep Heat, and doesn't make your sheets or clothes smelly) and that will last you for months... 

Good natural sources of Vitamin E include fresh wheat germ and wholemeal rather than processed, refined flour, nuts and seeds, avocados, and some vegetable oils. It's really easy not to get enough when people are avoiding such foods because of their (good) fat content.

If you like topical ointments, Tiger Balm Red is about the best we've found for relieving muscle strains and aches - and 100% natural, smells fantastic, and affordable.

Some degree of burn is, of course, a good sign: You're on your way to stronger muscles.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVE avocados. Any excuse to eat more!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, there you go!  Avocado and lemon on rye bread, guacamole, pasta with ham, avocado and grated lemon rind, avocado in your salad, avocado in the contents of your Lebanese roll-ups, Mexican pizza topped with tomatoes, kidney beans, and avocado and served with sour cream, etc etc etc!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> a long hot bath does wonders. really.


I was going to say this but might I add - get some Epsom salt too! They have certain variations designed to help with relaxation and muscle ache. It's no small potatoes!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Or a jacuzzi... ah... and a glass of wine, chocolate, a good book. You might make it through a couple of pages...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

and, a handsome massuer!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't read anywhere near water - too clumsy! But nice hot baths are always lovely.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

New invention required: a waterproof, floating Kobo!  Yes! I NEED one of those!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It's 2014, why aren't books waterproof yet?


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just stick a Kindle (or whatever your eReader of choice may be) in a plastic bag. Ta-da! Waterproof book :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I had a shoulder injury which then caused back problems. I bought a seat cover that does massage, and heat. Bliss.
Also works when I've over done it.

This also works.

Boyfriend removes boots, socks and runs hot bath.
Boyfriend pours glass of wine.
I get in to bath with glass of wine.
Boyfriend massages once wine of glass is gone and I'm toasty warm.

He doesn't complain, and it definitely keeps my running at the moment!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Definitely not a toad! ;-)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Nope, I am a very happy girl 

He has seen me at my craziest, saddest and angriest.. and for some reason sticks around, wants to learn to ride, loves my family and we're going on holiday for a month to India together (apparently I'm only worth a whole goat, or half a camel, so there isn't much point selling me off just yet!)

Just amazing!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

;-)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahahaha! No no no, far too young and foolish for that talk just yet.

We enjoy each other's company, and can't be apart for more than a few days ( yay army sending him away for three weeks at a time!) and if we don't kill each other after a month in India, I think we can make it last!

Oh, and chocolate ALWAYS helps muscle ache.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

My DH and I, when we first met, had a two-week walking holiday together in Tasmania where we walked 200km of trails and climbed half a dozen mountains. That was a memorable experience! :rofl: I also figured that this crash course in being around each other 24/7 would be very telling, and it was!  All the best in India. Mutual consideration, kindness, good communication and a great sense of humour all help tremendously!


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

When I was doing 2 hours yoga per day (including mediation and breathing exersizes) I had no back pain,hardly any anxiety I felt amazing and was in an amazing mindset. After a week i had amazing posture and also my runners knees issue didnt hurt much. 

When i went on to ride my horse i noticed my back was just naturally straighter without trying, and after I rode i had worked all these muscles i hadnt been using properly but didnt actually feel terribly sore exspecailyl since ive hardly ridden for 2-3 weeks. 

The only reason i havent continued the yoga every day now is because of my current mindset, i cant seem to do the breathing exersizes well and be calmed down, so the yoga isnt very good to do if you are breathing shallow or to tense.


----------

